# Could someone please tell me what breed my kitten is?



## heatmill (Jun 13, 2010)

This is a picture of my kitten, Pablo. If you can't tell from the picture, he is whitish/grayish with very light tan stripes, which are fairly indistinct. He has verryy blue eyes, dark paw pads/nose, and white paws. I was wondering what breed he might be; if anyone could help that would be awesome!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15252 <--The two posts in that thread might be helpful.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is a topic about general cat breed genetics:
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=67408

Without registration certificates verifying heritage, there really isn't a way to pinpoint most cat breeds, but in some cases, the cat breeds that contributed to a particular cat can be close-to-accurately guessed.
Your Pablo looks to be a colorpoint, which is a variation of Siamese. 
Because Pablo has white feet, he could be described as a Snowshoe, or possibly Ragdoll if he is long-haired? His tabby pattern appears to be Classic, and because it is so visible, he might be considered a Lynx Point. His color is too light for me to tell if he is Seal or Blue, but other members who have experience with Siamese cats would know better than I.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't know what breed he is, but I do know that he is GORGEOUS!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

An adorable kitty! Maybe with his white mitts and blue eyes, he's a Ragdoll/DSH mix?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, that is one beautiful kitten.


----------

